# Brush Bandit questions...



## windthrown (Sep 27, 2006)

Fellow Arborists... 

I bought an older Brush Bandit chipper a while back and I an trying to figure out what model it is, and what type of Wisconsin gas engine is bolted onto it so I can get it working. The numbers are all missing or I do not know where to look for them. There are more warning labels on a Bandit than on an F-16 fighter jet! It has also been jury rigged over the years and is in need of new hydrolic lines and I am not sure what else... yet. 

Anyway, after looking at some online photos and reading about Bandit, this seems to be a model 86 or a model 90. It has a V-twin Wisconsin gas engine on it that has a Walbro LMH-43 carb. It has a quick stop bar and a 9-1/2 in by 17 inch opening on the throat. It has a 6 or 7 inch roller, and a 30 inch disc that is 2 inches thick. It has a single set of knives on the disc. The engine flywheel has "XNG 217" and "35" stamped on it. The engine has an electric starter on it. 

Basically the carb is pretty dinged up and needs replacing. I cannot find a replacement anyplace (no one stocks the Walbro LMH-43 any more). I got a rebuild kit for it and rebuilt it to spec, but I am not sure that the carb jets are still working. The engine has a lot of hours on it, and maybe should be rebuilt, or just replaced. Or upgraded to a larger engine. I do not know what model engines will work on this with the clutch assembly that it has. 

Anyone have any insight on this? The hardware side of the unit is all in good condition (frame, tires, hitch, road running gear, bearings, clutch, starter, spare set of knives are all good). The hydrolic lines need replacing, and the engine/carb seems to be the big issue. We have 105 acres here and we are in dire need of a working chipper of this size to deal with thinning Doug fir stands and cutting low hanging boughs. I would rather chip them than have to burn the slash. 

Any help appreciated... 

-Scott


----------



## DDM (Sep 27, 2006)

How about a picture?


----------



## windthrown (Sep 28, 2006)

*OK, photos of my Brush Bandit chipper...*

See attached photos of my chipper. Anyone know the model of the chipper or the model of the Wisconsin V-twin engine? The carb on it is a Walbro LMH-43. The chipper disc is at a 45 degree angle to the feed roller. 

-Scott


----------



## Steve-Maine (Sep 29, 2006)

Call Brush Bandit Factory, I'm sure than can help you.


----------



## Bigstumps (Sep 29, 2006)

Looks like a Wisconsin TJD engine - a real POS


----------



## Steve-Maine (Sep 29, 2006)

You would be alot better off with a Diesel engine. I have a 12" Brush Bandit with 80Hp Cummins diesel, sure chips good, even 12" wood.


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Oct 16, 2006)

That looks like a model 90 from the late 1980's.
If it has single 9" blades as opposed to double (end to end) 6" blades, then that what it is. If it has double blades then it's a model 100.

Do a goggle search on the engine.
There is a very good websit out there that sells new and rebuild Wisconsin engines and parts.

If that does't work then email me and I will look-up my carb rebuild people, they can handle it.

www.californiatreeequipment.com


----------



## windthrown (Oct 16, 2006)

*Brush Bandit info*

Thanks much for the feedback. A model 100 seems to fit, as the dimentions and features of the Brush Bandit 90 are not quite the same as this one. Actually it has a single pair of end-to-end 5 inch blades on it, which would make sence if the model numbers are based on the blade length. 90 for 9 inches, 100 for 10 inches. Detailed Bandit info has been pretty spotty and hard to come by. 

I have looked online at Wisconsin engine stuff for over a year, and outside of New England and the midwest, there do not seem to be many Wisconsin engines around or people that know much about them. I had a line on a new replacement LMH carb last year, but they stopped carrying the line and sold the inventory (M&D Mower). I have rebuilt the carb, but it is still pretty old and dinged up. The engine is pretty old as well, and some say that they are dogs. ??? I would like to get a mid-range replacement gas engine for it. Diesel would be great, but those engines are rediculously expensive, and there are new diesel EPA standards coming online in '07 making them harder to get, and the price of diesel gas a lot more expensive than gasoline. 

Thanks again...


----------



## CalTreeEquip (Oct 16, 2006)

*Ya, it's a 90*

two 5" blades, end to end, that the model 90.
A 95 has one 10.25" blade.
The model 100 to 254 have two 7.25" blades, end to end.
And this chipper of your is worth about $5000 to $6000, running good.
So I wouldn't get too involved with it.
Check you local equipment auctions for an engine.
They put those engines on all sorts of mobile equipment and you might be able to find something for cheep with the same engine.
Just check the crank shaft length and diameter.

For engine parts go to; www.continentalengines.com

For carb rebuild call; RECARBCO AT (925)439-7030

For blades WWW.BAILEYS-ONLINE.COM

GOOD-LUCK

PS; your not actually in West Africa are you?


----------



## windthrown (Oct 17, 2006)

*A model 90 then...*

Hey, thanks for the update. A Bandit 90 it is then. I paid very little for this chipper. 1/10 of its running value, as you state. So if I put a thousand into it to get it going, it would be a good investment on my end. Plus we really really need a chipper of this size around here. Also I am the envy of the township with it...

No, I do not live in Africa. I live in Douglas County, Oregon. Until 2 years ago I lived in Los Gatos, CA. I changed the member data after I got some weird emails and stuff forwarded from this and similar forums. So I scrambled all the online data in my online accounts that I have. I had my ID lifted on Ebay last year, and since then I have been paranoid about any posted data on an open forum like this one.


----------

